# L226 Over-the-air HD Reception Better or Worse than L225?



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

After L226 installed, did your Over-the-air (OTA) HD reception get better or worse? Please vote accordingly. For me, things got much better.


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

I voted no significant change. But, although the signal strength hasn't changed, I'm now seeing the green globules and macroblocking on a semi regular basis. 

I was fine with 225. (except for the DVI issue)


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

HDjunkie said:


> I voted no significant change. But, although the signal strength hasn't changed, I'm now seeing the green globules and macroblocking on a semi regular basis.
> 
> I was fine with 225. (except for the DVI issue)


You and I have a VERY different idea of what constitutes a significant change. You don't consider "green globules and macroblocking on a semi regular basis" significant? 

I've never found the signal bar to be a reliable predictor of glitches and dropouts (which can be caused by many things other than signal strength, e.g., multipath).


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

HDjunkie said:


> ... although the signal strength hasn't changed, I'm now seeing the green globules and macroblocking on a semi regular basis ... was fine with 225.


I'm seeing the "globules" on a very regular basis. They showed up every few seconds in a recording of Two and A Half Men from last night. They were definitely a part of the recording.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

M492A said:


> I'm seeing the "globules" on a very regular basis.


If you still have the green macroblocks, try resetting your receiver (hold down the power button under the door on the front panel for 10-15 seconds, until the lights blink). Wait patiently until the machine comes back up completely and the guide data downloads. Then check the same channel and post your results here. Thanks.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I won't speak for M492A, but can tell you that for me, resetting the receiver doesn't fix the green macroblock problem.

P.S.
Doesn't the receiver reset automatically every night when it retreives the updated guide? From my observations, the 3:00 AM automatic routine is a quick hard drive diagnostic, followed by a receiver reset.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Bichon said:


> I won't speak for M492A, but can tell you that for me, resetting the receiver doesn't fix the green macroblock problem.


OK, have you checked reception of your *analog* UHF channels for ghosting and noise?

Use the old fashioned analog tuner in your TV set. If your HD problem channel is RF Channel 50-1, tune to the nearest *analog *channel, say 45 to 55, to see what you can find. Hopefully all stations transmit from the same tower location. You can check this at http://www.antennaweb.org

"Snow" indicates a weak signal 
Light ghosting shouldn't be a problem to the digital tuner, but strong ghosting indicates multipath. 
A herringbone pattern indicates interference, perhaps from a strong nearby FM station. 
"Sparklies" could indicate noise from nearby power lines or noisy lamps. 
 All of these analog problems could give the HD tuner problems if the frequency and signal strength of the digital channel is similar.


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

I got "green globules" for the first time last night, and I am getting 739 errors for a few moments when I change channels.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

TVBob said:


> OK, have you checked reception of your *analog* UHF channels for ghosting and noise?
> 
> Use the old fashioned analog tuner in your TV set. If your HD problem channel is RF Channel 50-1, tune to the nearest *analog *channel, say 45 to 55, to see what you can find. Hopefully all stations transmit from the same tower location. You can check this at http://www.antennaweb.org
> 
> ...


I have checked the analog channels. The Philadelphia towers are 50 miles from my home (according to antennaweb), so it isn't surprising that I don't get stellar reception of analog broadcasts. I always get some noticeable snow, and depending on atmospheric conditions, some light ghosting too.

That said, the MyHD card in my home theater PC STILL locks WCAU-DT in solidly, and even the 8VSB card in my old model 6000 would suffer at most a couple of minor glitches (in an half hour show) on a bad night. More importantly, prior to the L226 upgrade, reception of this channel on the 942 was close to perfect. Since L226, I can't go 30 seconds without getting the green macroblocks, and when atmospheric conditions are less favorable, I frequently lose the signal entirely. For all intents and purposes, L226 has rendered NBC HD unwatchable, dramatically reducing my satisfaction with the 942.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

TVBob said:


> If you still have the green macroblocks, try resetting your receiver (hold down the power button under the door on the front panel for 10-15 seconds, until the lights blink). Wait patiently until the machine comes back up completely and the guide data downloads. Then check the same channel and post your results here. Thanks.


TVBob - I just saw this post. I haven't tried the front-panel reset, but I have noticed since L226 that the unit seems to be resetting nightly - I get the "Press (some button) on your TV2 remote" message (which shows up only after a reboot)every day now. Does this qualify as a reset for the macroblocking problem?

The green macroblocking was non-existent with L225 but is pretty bad and frequent since L226. It lasts for less than a second, but shows up every few seconds predominantly at the bottom of the screen but sometimes it almost completely fills the screen.

You mention checking for stations with nearby channel numbers. I'm seeing the problem on digital channel 47; the closest analog channels in my area are 56 on the high side and 43 on the low side, and they come in perfectly clear. They don't all broadcast from the same location, but I am at a sufficient distance (~50 miles) from them that I don't have to reorient the antenna.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

M492A said:


> You mention checking for stations with nearby channel numbers. I'm seeing the problem on digital channel 47; the closest analog channels in my area are 56 on the high side and 43 on the low side, and they come in perfectly clear. They don't all broadcast from the same location, but I am at a sufficient distance (~50 miles) from them that I don't have to reorient the antenna.


Good work; now we know know that your antenna system is working properly, so it seems safe to conclude the 942's HD tuner still needs work. My "problem" channel was RF 49-1 (Ch. 48-1), not far from your problem channel. 49-1 comes in perfectly now, *but it takes 10-15 seconds to lock*. All other channels lock in under 3 seconds.

The only thing "strange" about 49-1 is that 49-1 is KDTV (SD) and 48-2 is KNTV (HD). I don't know if the 942's receiver cares, but it is the only channel like this in the SF Bay Area. The signal meter reads about 76.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Forgot to mention that the signal strengths for my OTA stations are all in the mid-80's to 100, except for digital channel 19 which is in the mid 60's and comes in perfectly, although they don't carry much if any HD content. 

Is the green macroblocking only on HD content? Thinking about it, I don't believe it occurred during SD commercials, but only while the HD program was on.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

No overall change. Where I would get pixels and such before, now I just get a brief screen freeze.


----------



## riffjim4069 (May 15, 2004)

I have observed no significant changes in my OTA reception between L2.24/L2.25/L2.26 - just need to OTA PG fixed.


----------

